# Does Rimmel Stay Matte in Translucent Cause a White Cast in Flash Photography?



## Jamie Bowling (Sep 30, 2015)

I was planning on going to the store and getting the Rimmel Stay Matte Setting powder in the shade translucent. I'm between an NC42 and NC44 so the other colors were too light for me. The question is, does this powder cause a flashback? Will there be a white cast when I take pictures with flash photography? 

I was planning on wearing it for a wedding which will be at night so pretty much all the pictures will have flash. I just didn't want to look like a ghost. Are there any alternatives? 

Thanks!


----------



## Keen On Beauty (Sep 30, 2015)

I have Rimmel Stay Matte Powder and never experienced any problems with it (except that the packaging cracked in half). The white cast can be created only by white HD powders, but as long as the powder is color pigmented and gives a matte finish, it won't cause any flashback. Hope it will help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie Bowling (Sep 30, 2015)

@@Keen On Beauty thank you so much! So the transparent/translucent shade shouldn't cause any white cast? (since it's not an HD powder? I've heard horror stories about the MUFE one).


----------



## Keen On Beauty (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh MUFE HD powder is very tricky to use! If over applied, it does create a white cast. As for translucent loose powders and compact matte powders, they are safe to use. Moreover, they are even essential in photographic makeup, as an oily finish causes a reflection.

If you decide to use compact powder, apply it lightly with a brush rather than with a sponge. Also if your skin is oily, blotting paper is very helpful too, as it helps to get rid of unwanted shine (I have a review of blotting paper on my blog in case you are interested).

Have a good time at the wedding! I'm sure you'll have many stunning photos!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

